# Hornets acquire Jerryd Bayless



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

for future first round pick.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/10/new_orleans_hornets_acquire_gu.html


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

:champagne:
good move. I was a big fan of bayless, actually wanted the sonics to draft him that year he declared. his game runs some serious parallels to thornton, which really makes me question what they are planning for the future. Bayless is the better defender and already has a rapport with coach williams im sure, so he may scalp sg minutes from thornton which could create a problem. hmmm...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really like this move. In fact this is one of my favorite moves the Hornets have made. This guy is the type of player I have been hoping the Hornets to acquire for a long time.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Good move. It will be interesting to see how he and Thornton play together.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I wonder if he'll get off the bench before Willie Green. I've never been all that big on Bayless but this should be interesting to see him with this current Hornets team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chris Paul...Jerryd Bayless
Marco Belinelli...Marcus Thornton...Willie Green
Trevor Ariza...Peja Stojakovic...Quincy Pondexter
David West...Jason Smith...Pops Mensah-Bonsu
Emeka Okafor...Aaron Gray...D.J. Mbenga

They're really weak up front, but they do have nice depth in the backcourt. If they could deal Pondexter and/or Green for another big guy, they might really have something.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised to see him end up starting at the SG spot...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see him end up starting at the SG spot...


problem with that is our lack of outside shooting. I understand cp3 has been honing is 3 point skills, and west is great from 18 feet or so, but I really like what belinelli brings in terms of his inside/outside game. I thought about this also though, as bayless could be a legit starter in this league, and certainly has above average court vision compared to most any sg's in the league.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> bayless could be a legit starter in this league, and certainly has above average court vision compared to most any sg's in the league.


Um, no. Bayless will be a good fit in NO and could have a breakout season. He has a lot of individual offensive talent and playing next to CP3 can only help. And given that you got him for practically nothing, it's a good trade for you. He'll also do well playing for Monty. He's a hard working, hard nosed kid.

However, court vision is not one of his biggest strengths and what makes him more of a combo guard than a PG. There are a lot of SGs in the league (Roy, Wade, Kobe, Manu, Iguodala, Joe Johnson, etc.) with better court vision. Of course, playing with CP3, you don't need Bayless to be a great distributor. What he will give you is another player who can put pressure on the defense and create scoring opportunities by penetrating and drawing fouls. He's undersized for a SG, but very strong and athletic. I really think he'll blossom into a nice player for you guys. Congrats on the pick-up.

BNM


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What CP3 needs is an athletic big man.

I would trade West for an athletic PF ASAP.

Somebody like Landry. I doubt you guys are going to get Dwight or Amare or even Griffin who would be the best complements to CP3. But Landry is a decent consolation prize. Also trading Peja for someone, anyone would take the Hornets to another level.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> *New Orleans Hornets' Jerryd Bayless said he can play at point guard*
> 
> Portland Trail Blazers' general manager Rich Cho might not think much of Jerryd Bayless' ability to play point guard, but Hornets Coach Monty Williams, and Bayless, said Monday they're unconcerned.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/10/new_orleans_hornets_jerryd_bay.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Local media meets Bayless.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2010/10/25/102510baylessmpg-1448395/index.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bayless Q & A

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2010/10/26/102610ITLbaylessmpg-1449282/index.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

They've already picked up his option.



> *New Orleans Hornets picks up option on guard Jerryd Bayless' contract*
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets picked up the option for the 2011-12 season on guard Jerryd Bayless, whom they obtain in a trade with the Portland Trail Blazers in exchange for a future first-round pick.
> 
> Bayless is in his third NBA season after being drafted in the first round of the 2008 draft. Despite having only two practice days, Hornets Coach Monty Williams said Bayless will play tonight against the Milwaukee Bucks in the opener at the New Orleans Arena.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/10/new_orleans_hornets_picks_up_o.html


----------

